# ACS skill assessment for Commerce Degree Holders



## karan_2891 (Mar 11, 2012)

Hi Friends,

I have a query. As per the points fact sheet on AU Immig Portal (http://www.immi.gov.au/skilled/general-skilled-migration/pdf/points-fact.pdf), in order to get points for education, here is the requirement:

*Qualifications (Australian or recognised overseas) *


*10 points*
• Offshore recognised apprenticeship 
• AQFIII/IV completed in Australia 
• Diploma completed in Australia 

*15 Points*
Bachelor degree (including a Bachelor degree with Honours or Masters) 

*20 points*
PhD

Now, my situation is that I have a positive skill assessment from ACS but I have non IT degrees (B.COM(Hons) and M.Com.), so do I need to do something to get my educational qualifications assessed as VALID to get 15 points? or will DIAC automatically will award me 15 points for the same?

Thanks


----------



## bangalg (Apr 22, 2009)

karan_2891 said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> I have a query. As per the points fact sheet on AU Immig Portal (http://www.immi.gov.au/skilled/general-skilled-migration/pdf/points-fact.pdf), in order to get points for education, here is the requirement:
> 
> ...


Hi,
I am in the same boat as you are. But I have just applied to 175. There does not seem to be any other option but to expect diac to award the points.

Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum


----------



## karan_2891 (Mar 11, 2012)

bangalg said:


> Hi,
> I am in the same boat as you are. But I have just applied to 175. There does not seem to be any other option but to expect diac to award the points.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum


Hi,

Just a quick note, here is what is there on Vetassess website(http://www.vetassess.com.au/migrate_to_australia/qa2_points_test_advice.cfm):

*Who can apply for Points Test Advice?
New VETASSESS applicants who have not previously applied for a Skills Assessment and now wish to assessed under an occupation for which VETASSESS is the designated skills assessing authority, click*here
Applicants with a Skills Assessment in progress with VETASSESS, click*here
Applicants who have received a Skills Assessment from another Assessing Authority and have been referred to VETASSESS by their skills assessing authority and/or DIAC for Points Test Advice,*here
Previous VETASSESS applicants, click*here.

I think we fall in last category...provided DIAC suggests a qualifications' assessment...
Thank you.

Regards


----------



## bhaskar (Apr 8, 2012)

Hi Karan,

I have similar case like yours I got a degree in Commerce but working as PHP programmer but i am planning to do the Assessments through ACS . Could you please advise on RPL report . If you have any sample project reports you can share with me . 

My email id is jayannewar at gmail dot com

Thanks .


----------



## karan_2891 (Mar 11, 2012)

bhaskar said:


> Hi Karan,
> 
> I have similar case like yours I got a degree in Commerce but working as PHP programmer but i am planning to do the Assessments through ACS . Could you please advise on RPL report . If you have any sample project reports you can share with me .
> 
> ...


Hi Bhaskar, RPL report format is available on ACS web portal. That's the standard format to be used. In case you don't find it there, will upload it here..


----------



## bhaskar (Apr 8, 2012)

Hi Karan,
Thanks for your reply . Really appreciated.

I have downloaded the sample format from ACS but was wondering about writing the summary for area of knowledge section.

Thanks Again.


----------



## karan_2891 (Mar 11, 2012)

bhaskar said:


> Hi Karan,
> Thanks for your reply . Really appreciated.
> 
> I have downloaded the sample format from ACS but was wondering about writing the summary for area of knowledge section.
> ...


Ok, here is what I did...complete the rest of the document first, i.e., writing the two project reports. Then, complete as many areas possible for all those areas of knowledge. 2/3 points in each area shud suffice...I am attaching an Excel (in zip file) which should help you to organize. Also ensure that details of projects mentioned in project reports should match with your CV and application form..good luck.

Cheers


----------



## pranar1 (Dec 3, 2011)

karan_2891 said:


> Ok, here is what I did...complete the rest of the document first, i.e., writing the two project reports. Then, complete as many areas possible for all those areas of knowledge. 2/3 points in each area shud suffice...I am attaching an Excel (in zip file) which should help you to organize. Also ensure that details of projects mentioned in project reports should match with your CV and application form..good luck.
> 
> Cheers


Guys,

I am a commerce grad as well. I went thru the normal assessment got mine approved. 

If y'all have a diploma of 2 yrs plus from institutes like NIIT or Aptech and abt 6 plus yrs of exp then I guess u can do it thru skills route instead of RPL.


----------



## chptp (Oct 10, 2012)

pranar1 said:


> Guys,
> 
> I am a commerce grad as well. I went thru the normal assessment got mine approved.
> 
> If y'all have a diploma of 2 yrs plus from institutes like NIIT or Aptech and abt 6 plus yrs of exp then I guess u can do it thru skills route instead of RPL.


I did 2 yr NIIT course but unfortunately I have only the transcripts and do not have the certificate with me. Can I use only the transcripts for skill assessment or do I have to submit the certificate also?


----------



## sariah08 (Aug 31, 2012)

karan_2891 said:


> Ok, here is what I did...complete the rest of the document first, i.e., writing the two project reports. Then, complete as many areas possible for all those areas of knowledge. 2/3 points in each area shud suffice...I am attaching an Excel (in zip file) which should help you to organize. Also ensure that details of projects mentioned in project reports should match with your CV and application form..good luck.
> 
> Cheers


Hi Karan, 

Is it mandatory to provide information on All of Key Areas of Knowledge?

For example in my job, as SAP Functional Support (doing maintenance work in production client), most of may knowledge revolves around the Areas of (SM) Service Management and (CM) Change Management. 

I would appreciate your response. Thanks!

Sariah08


----------

